# HRC "hunting clothes"



## indybindy (Oct 20, 2013)

Reading the HRC rule book and says handlers must wear "hunting clothes" ie camo for regular hunt tests. Please define. I've heard the camo/hrc jokes but just how much camo do you have to wear? 

Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird...but I digress.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

No more silly than carrying a stick of wood....


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

indybindy said:


> Reading the HRC rule book and says handlers must wear "hunting clothes" ie camo for regular hunt tests. Please define. I've heard the camo/hrc jokes but just how much camo do you have to wear?
> 
> Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird...but I digress.


If that is your attitude, you may not want to enter HRC events. You probably wouldn't have much fun and might not like the people you'll meet, which really would be a shame. The other 2 HT's will pretty much let you wear what you want. They would probably be a better fit for you.-Paul


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Kaki's, shorts or pants, seem to be universally acceptable, I haven't been told I couldn't wear jeans but I've heard stories.


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

Key phrase to keep in mind is "attire harmonious to the environment". Rule of thumb is head-to-toe camo (blaze orange if you're running an upland test). However, I've seen shorts being worn that are khaki and/or olive drab. Blue jeans are generally frowned upon...all dependent upon the judges.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Daren Galloway said:


> Kaki's, shorts or pants, seem to be universally acceptable, I haven't been told I couldn't wear jeans but I've heard stories.


Then you haven't run the GA circuit (well I haven't either in the last 4 years). Stickler for camo head to ankle at that time. Saw a judge tell a white haired lady that she couldn't come to the line without a camo hat. One of the more infamous HRC advocates and rule sticklers here in the southeast wears a buck bush shirt and shorts that's so faded it's almost white. But don't try to come to the line with a pair of dark green shorts when he's around.  

I have a pair of camo bug pants (net) that I'd slip over my shorts or jeans, wear a camo shirt (have a grass pattern and bottomland depending on the background), and camo hat. HRC is tons of fun, wear your camo so that won't be a distraction to you.


----------



## indybindy (Oct 20, 2013)

paul young said:


> If that is your attitude, you may not want to enter HRC events. You probably wouldn't have much fun and might not like the people you'll meet, which really would be a shame. The other 2 HT's will pretty much let you wear what you want. They would probably be a better fit for you.-Paul


I'd say my attitude is fine and I'm pretty easy to get along with. I'm also active in our HRC club and helping out as much as possible to put on our spring test. That said, I AM new to the sport, and out of respect for it, I'm reading the rule book to make sure I show up prepared. I've never gone hunting and don't own a spec of camo, so I'm asking what I'll need to purchase before spring.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

HRC has as its motto "by hunters for hunters". It is not so far fetched to expect hunters to own camo. The actual rule states "harmonious with the environment" such as camo. It has been my experience that many judges allow drab pants paired with a camo shirt. If the judge or premium requires camo, there is always someone that will loan you some camo rain pants. 

The organization hosts great events with awesome people. You will have lots of fun!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Honestly its gonna depend on where you run and who's judging. Some are very lax and some are sticklers...worst one I heard of recently was a lady in the holding blind told me a judge wouldn't let her run without a camo hat because she had white hair. You can't make that kind of stuff up. 
My personal worst is being told my camo was too green "by a field rep". 
When I judge I will not tolerate nakedness. So, you must wear clothes....other than that I'm gonna be watching your dog.


----------



## Elaine Mitchell (Jun 4, 2009)

indybindy said:


> I'd say my attitude is fine and I'm pretty easy to get along with. I'm also active in our HRC club and helping out as much as possible to put on our spring test. That said, I AM new to the sport, and out of respect for it, I'm reading the rule book to make sure I show up prepared. I've never gone hunting and don't own a spec of camo, so I'm asking what I'll need to purchase before spring.


As Glen mentioned, it does vary from region to region so ask your fellow club members what to expect. In most cases, especially in Started or Seasoned a camo tee-shirt from Walmart and a dark green/brown pair of pants that you probably already have in the closet will be fine. Save your money for your dog - and a good pair of rubber boots because even if you're not in the water your bound to be in wet grass in the spring. 

As a started judge, I keep several handlers jackets in my bag just in case somebody needs one.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

indybindy said:


> I'd say my attitude is fine and I'm pretty easy to get along with. I'm also active in our HRC club and helping out as much as possible to put on our spring test. That said, I AM new to the sport, and out of respect for it, I'm reading the rule book to make sure I show up prepared. I've never gone hunting and don't own a spec of camo, so I'm asking what I'll need to purchase before spring.


Thank you for the gentle response to sharp advise. We are mostly made up of nice people and most will be eager to help you


----------



## winger (Sep 22, 2010)

Go get you a camo shirt and hat amd you should be fine. Too many goaters taking over. When I hunted ditch goats I could blend in to anything. The only thing camo I own is a pair if bibs and I am not wearing them to the line in June. I wear a black shirt with my camo handler jacket and dark colored pants or shorts. Never has a word been said. If they demanded hunting attire be worn, they would be peezed because when I duck or goose hunt it is out of a layout blind or layout boat and my hunting attire consist of a hat, coat, blue jeans and muck boot or waders.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahhhhh a good old HRC clothing thread.........good times.


----------



## indybindy (Oct 20, 2013)

duckdawg27 said:


> Ahhhhh a good old HRC clothing thread.........good times.


I figured this had the potential to be a ridiculous conversation, but I'm glad I asked as I think I underestimated what I'll need


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

winger said:


> Go get you a camo shirt and hat amd you should be fine. Too many goaters taking over. When I hunted ditch goats I could blend in to anything. The only thing camo I own is a pair if bibs and I am not wearing them to the line in June. I wear a black shirt with my camo handler jacket and dark colored pants or shorts. Never has a word been said. If they demanded hunting attire be worn, they would be peezed because when I duck or goose hunt it is out of a layout blind or layout boat and my hunting attire consist of a hat, coat, blue jeans and muck boot or waders.


Army surplus store works fine! And is cheap...


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I was like you last year, when I entered my first HRC test, a non-hunter with no camo. Things are lax where I run, but I asked my club members and they suggested khaki pants/shorts, a camo tshirt, and a camo hat. I found that those items were quite sufficient. I added a camo jacket when I realized I like the venue, and bought very light weight oversized camo rain suit on sale at Cabela's that I can slip on over my regular clothes. Even if it's not raining, if I run into a judge who's a stickler I can slip the rain suit on over jeans and a fleece top and handle nearly anything. No one has ever commented on my boots, which are Boggs in a blue/green floral pattern that is at least a camo *color* LOL.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

indybindy said: "Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird"... 


Your words, not mine. 

I see from your second post that you have not yet run an HRC test, yet you are already at odds with the practicality of one of the written regulations. To me, that does not indicate a "fine attitude". 

Do as you wish and good luck to you and your dog!-Paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I got brow beat one time when I came from the Upland test to the Finished test and forgot to switch out my orange hat...it was an honest mistake but you would of thought the sky was falling?! I didn't even realize it until after I ran and then was threatened that I would not pass because of it?? Kind of silly. I will say other than that, I do miss running HRC, fun organization and I miss the Saturday evening BBQs, they just take their cammo a little too serious...heck just the other night I walked out my back door to try and jump shoot some geese in dress pants and a purple colored polo shirt...I hunted ducks and doves in jeans and a dark brown hoodie....Bullet didn't care what I wore, he only wanted me to be a better shot!

But if you are gonna run HRC, then ya got to play by their rules, which means be prepared to wear cammo from head to toe. I'm just glad they never required me to become a better duck caller! 

p.s. I think the wooden gun in AKC is also extremely silly, why bother? Let alone the scenario BS...it's a triple with a blind it's a freaking AKC HT, now go pick up your birds...no way my hunting buddies beat me out to the blind and shot ducks without me!

FOM


----------



## NCShooter (Dec 6, 2012)

In a test last spring, I had to leave the holding blind, move back a dog, and return to the car to put my bibs over my blue jeans. Seems that dark collared cargo pants (or shorts) are acceptable. Seems silly but some judges are sticklers. Just know in advance and have fun.
My dog could care less what I wear as long as ducks are involved.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I have found locally (Midwest area) are congenial,friendly and help the newcomers. If you come with an attitude, well you get a response with a attitude I suppose. Put a couple of HRCH titles on two field trial QAA/MH dogs and had a lot of fun. The clothing issue with me anyway was resolved with a pair of light pull over pants, that could be taken off and put on reasonably quick over regular trousers. Picked up the idea from a local longstanding Pro. Usually at the meeting or scenario before the start of the test, ask the head to toe issue. Some judges will say waist up and others head to toe. No big deal unless you make it one. As someone pointed out at least they use a "real shotgun" and stress gun safety rather then a "stick" and allow some to swing from the waist without shouldering the "stick" LOL. Remember it's all about the dogs! if you forget that then perhaps you should try other non-dog events.


----------



## indybindy (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I appreciate it and it helps me prepare for what I'll need. There were points brought up that I hadn't even considered (ie camo hat). So, now I know. 

And excuse my earlier "attitude". Apparently a bit of sarcasm or joking is frowned upon on the RTF


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Not to worry- it's a well known fack that Mr. Young's knickers are way to tight. Nothing goes right when yer shorts are too tight.

So one more time for the folks at home- it's important to play dress up to ensure that we are maintaining the breeding pool at the highest standards. That's why they choke all them chickens instead of throwing them up in the air and shooting 'um. It's an organization "For Hunters and by Hunters" that is convinced that they can't safely shoot a flyer but look damn good in the costume- carefully coordinated and accessorized.

Sarcasm and snark is the default at RTF regards

Bubba


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

indybindy said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I appreciate it and it helps me prepare for what I'll need. There were points brought up that I hadn't even considered (ie camo hat). So, now I know.
> 
> And excuse my earlier "attitude". Apparently a bit of sarcasm or joking is frowned upon on the RTF


Hi Indy,

For starters, just one set of camo should be plenty. Hat, pants and shirt or jacket. 

Some judges will require it. Some won't.

One thing I've found is that it's not worth being a buzzkill. I judged one time with a co-judge who announced "camo from head to toe". It caught me by surprise, but once it was said, we went with it.

Sure enough, a club member who seemed to begrudgingly support the event (he preferred another venue) came to the line in beige shorts and carried brown rain pants. As he came out of the holding blind, my co-judge told him to please go put on some acceptable pants. 

What ensued was a 250 lb man putting on a tantrum that would make a spoiled 2 year old human blush! 

This guy could have realized that the "king for a day" said camo hat, pants and shirt. He could have just rolled with it and not been such a goober.

Chris


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Bubba, as an HRC judge, I would love to see flyers at least in Finished. But very expensive for the clubs. We discussed this very thing at our club training /meeting this past Sat. Biggest thing is you need double amount of birds. In Master you shoot flyers in first series and use those birds for all three series. In Finish you only have the 2 series but a new test the next day, when you have a double flgt of finished with a total of 60 dogs, you now need at least 150 for flyers and some to get started, now you have 30 season each day and 30 started you have to kill birds for. We can hold a double Fin,single season and started for 2 days on 150 birds and they all hold up nicely. Not sure cost of birds were you are but they are not cheap here and we have to pay a price delivery on them also. Not counting all the fees that HRC/ UKC want. 

As far as the OP's question. Just get a cheap rain suit in camo and carry in your truck. than you are all set for what ever the judges want.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I will say this. As an HRC judge, I don't really care unless it is obviously not harmonious with the surrounding area. (i.e. white, black, etc.)

My dogs hunt a lot and dang sure know the difference in camo and other clothing. They go nuts and load into the truck as soon as they see me near my hunting cloths.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Bubba said:


> Not to worry- it's a well known fack that Mr. Young's knickers are way to tight. Nothing goes right when yer shorts are too tight.
> 
> So one more time for the folks at home- it's important to play dress up to ensure that we are maintaining the breeding pool at the highest standards. *That's why they choke all them chickens instead of throwing them up in the air and shooting 'um. It's an organization "For Hunters and by Hunters" that is convinced that they can't safely shoot a flyer but look damn good in the costume- carefully coordinated and accessorized.
> *
> ...


I have always smiled at that logic. God forbid they get fresh blood on the outfit.

Can you handle a cripple Regards


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, let me take a couple of whacks at this poor dead horse. All the Hunt Tests advocate the use of 'dark or appropriate' clothing, but around here AKC/HT attire has been dominated by shiny dark black outfits. On an overcast day with grey background they have higher contrast than white. In fact, in those conditions a field trial handler might well want black. Simply put, I think the "Men in Black" are subverting the rule. I know folks who carry several different camos at tests and change clothes to pick the highest contrast...

NAHRA seems to have lost its way and doesn't know what to do about 'dark or appropriate' clothing. A little bit of everything there, but in the past I have been asked to take my straw sun hat off. It did stand out and I bought a green one and a camo one.

HRC folks can sometimes seem a little fanatical about the camo and in hot weather let people run in shorts or short sleeved shirts (without painting their skin), but I think head to toe camo is simplest for all concerned. It doesn't put judges i the position of drawing the line when something stands out too much.

I found a hot wearher camo at Cabelas (something like 'made in the shade' ??) and just wear that when I help or run (which isn't very often any more.) My hunting clothes are intended for use in cold weather and are WAY too hot in the mid-western summer.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

i have differetn camo pants i don't wear and a shirt which is more like pine trees but the pants are sort of pagamas with pockets. should I have to put the same pants and shirt and hat on my list I am making for the supply I need to train a puppy when I get a full blood maybe its some time in a few months or maybe it could be sometime longer or soon im not sure yet.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Not to worry- it's a well known fack that Mr. Young's knickers are way to tight. Nothing goes right when yer shorts are too tight.
> 
> So one more time for the folks at home- it's important to play dress up to ensure that we are maintaining the breeding pool at the highest standards. That's why they choke all them chickens instead of throwing them up in the air and shooting 'um. It's an organization "For Hunters and by Hunters" that is convinced that they can't safely shoot a flyer but look damn good in the costume- carefully coordinated and accessorized.
> 
> ...


Actually Bubba, quite a lot has gone right for me in the retriever world. I met a wonderful woman that became my wife and best friend. I've had some GREAT dogs by any one's measure that I had the pleasure of training and running myself. I've made a ton of wonderful friends participating in 4 venues and plan to make some more. Things couldn't be better! 

I used to wonder why you delight in slinging mud at me, since we've never met and I have not insulted you, but I decided a while back that it wasn't worth my time to do so. 

Good luck running your dogs this season. - Paul


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Golddogs said:


> I have always smiled at that logic. God forbid they get fresh blood on the outfit.
> 
> Can you handle a cripple Regards


Plenty of shot flyers in Region 2, c'mon up and bring your dogs!-Paul


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Well, let me take a couple of whacks at this poor dead horse. All the Hunt Tests advocate the use of 'dark or appropriate' clothing, but around here AKC/HT attire has been dominated by shiny dark black outfits. On an overcast day with grey background they have higher contrast than white. In fact, in those conditions a field trial handler might well want black. Simply put, I think the "Men in Black" are subverting the rule. I know folks who carry several different camos at tests and change clothes to pick the highest contrast...
> 
> NAHRA seems to have lost its way and doesn't know what to do about 'dark or appropriate' clothing. A little bit of everything there, but in the past I have been asked to take my straw sun hat off. It did stand out and I bought a green one and a camo one.
> 
> ...


you picture of your dog is bad looking. like my friend called me frankinstain (no stein) for long time but he wasnt much a friend but it from a motorcycle wreck and stitched my head and shoulter up with hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Criquetpas said:


> I have found locally (Midwest area) are congenial,friendly and help the newcomers. If you come with an attitude, well you get a response with a attitude I suppose. Put a couple of HRCH titles on two field trial QAA/MH dogs and had a lot of fun. The clothing issue with me anyway was resolved with a pair of light pull over pants, that could be taken off and put on reasonably quick over regular trousers. Picked up the idea from a local longstanding Pro. Usually at the meeting or scenario before the start of the test, ask the head to toe issue. Some judges will say waist up and others head to toe. No big deal unless you make it one. As someone pointed out at least they use a "real shotgun" and stress gun safety rather then a "stick" and allow some to swing from the waist without shouldering the "stick" LOL. Remember it's all about the dogs! if you forget that then perhaps you should try other non-dog events.


This is what I do is pull a pair of camo pants over my regular shorts or pants. I keep the camo shirt on b/c you can't watch in the gallery w/ some obvious colors that would affect a dogs run. Works quite well! LOL to you!


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

I was told by a judge not to come back to the line without a camo hat (I never wear a hat). So I found one came back to the line on a bright sunny day and as I stepped up the clouds rolled in, and a big gust of wind came up. It blew all of the buckets and stuff of the platform we were running from. Took my hat, blew over the shade tent the judges were using. After they got the canoe out and recued the stuff in the water the judge told me I didn't need to wear a hat that afternoon. They don't call us the Wyebridge witches for not. Must be the old seventh son syndrome.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

In my area its head to toe camo. However I've seen people wear a camo mesh fly suit over clothes and be just fine. The judges do try to work with you but be prepared.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Well, let me take a couple of whacks at this poor dead horse. All the Hunt Tests advocate the use of 'dark or appropriate' clothing, but around here* AKC/HT attire has been dominated by shiny dark black outfits*. On an overcast day with grey background they have higher contrast than white. In fact, in those conditions a field trial handler might well want black. Simply put, I think the "Men in Black" are subverting the rule. I know folks who carry several different camos at tests and change clothes to pick the highest contrast...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Another trend that makes me smile a bit. 
Recall one event, temps in the 90 degree range where a handler went up in full black jacket and pants and overheated to the point of serious sick. Always figured if my dog can't see me give a cast on a 75 -100 yd blind, might be time to have his eyes checked


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

paul young said:


> Plenty of shot flyers in Region 2, c'mon up and bring your dogs!-Paul


That's nice to know!

Can't figure out why they don't do it here.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I have run a lot of HRC tests and had camo shirt and pants, but I have never worn a hat.


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

Karen Klotthor said:


> Bubba, as an HRC judge, I would love to see flyers at least in Finished. But very expensive for the clubs. We discussed this very thing at our club training /meeting this past Sat. Biggest thing is you need double amount of birds. In Master you shoot flyers in first series and use those birds for all three series. In Finish you only have the 2 series but a new test the next day, when you have a double flgt of finished with a total of 60 dogs, you now need at least 150 for flyers and some to get started, now you have 30 season each day and 30 started you have to kill birds for. We can hold a double Fin,single season and started for 2 days on 150 birds and they all hold up nicely. Not sure cost of birds were you are but they are not cheap here and we have to pay a price delivery on them also. Not counting all the fees that HRC/ UKC want.
> 
> As far as the OP's question. Just get a cheap rain suit in camo and carry in your truck. than you are all set for what ever the judges want.


My understanding is that you can use flyers in HRC, but once the bird is killed, it cannot be used elsewhere in the test (or subsequent tests). If my understanding is correct, this would get real expensive for the clubs in a hurry.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Matt Steffes said:


> My understanding is that you can use flyers in HRC, but once the bird is killed, it cannot be used elsewhere in the test (or subsequent tests). If my understanding is correct, this would get real expensive for the clubs in a hurry.


Where is this in the rules? Its been a while, but I believe we used shot pheasants on the walk up in the upland tests.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt Steffes said:


> My understanding is that you can use flyers in HRC, but once the bird is killed, it cannot be used elsewhere in the test (or subsequent tests). If my understanding is correct, this would get real expensive for the clubs in a hurry.


Sorry no...not in the rules......may have been some misinformed judges personal preference.


----------



## Matt Steffes (Jan 23, 2014)

Shot flyers are OK in upland, I believe.

Page 37 states that shot flyers are not allowed in Started (i.e. dead birds must be used in started)

Page 41 for Seasoned states "Dead pheasants,pigeons, ducks or other game birds must be used for all hunting tests, *except for shot flyers or upland game tests*, to gain Championship points." (emphasis mine)

Page 47 reiterates the same for Finished.

The way I interpret it, this means that shot flyers may be reused in upland (i.e. shot pheasants used in the walkup), but if flyers are used, they cannot be repurposed for other portions of the test. IMO anyway...I'm relatively new to the HRC game.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Matt Steffes said:


> My understanding is that you can use flyers in HRC, but once the bird is killed, it cannot be used elsewhere in the test (or subsequent tests). If my understanding is correct, this would get real expensive for the clubs in a hurry.


I don't believe this is correct.

I have judged HRC tests with flyers. We rebirded each of the winger stations from the flyer station returns, starting the test off with a bare minimum number of birds at the winger stations.

Chris


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I don't believe this is correct.
> 
> I have judged HRC tests with flyers. We rebirded each of the winger stations from the flyer station returns, starting the test off with a bare minimum number of birds at the winger stations.
> 
> Chris


There will be shot flyers at the N.Al. H.R.C. test AGAIN this year in Finished unless something happens at the last minute with the landowner. We have had flyers in 3 of the 4 year we have had tests. It's really not a BFD. 

On the dress code: a few years ago I was judging a Finished test. Co judge did not like the St. Louis Cardinal hat a particular handler was wearing. It was red. The guy had on a short sleeved camo shirt, blue shorts and flip flops. Lily white legs and arms. After a couple dogs, he informed the handler that the hat was inappropriate. The guy just took it off.
I apologized to the the handler the next time I saw him.
In both venues, the "hunt" left the building with Elvis a long long time ago. These are all retrieving tests, not hunting tests.
Tail wagging the dog regards,
MP


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Never heard you could not use the flyers again. We just don't do it for HRC hunts due to cost and we would have to have 2 set of gunners each day, hard enough to get workers. Our bird throwers for HRC hunts are young so not good with live birds. We use a different older law students for the AKC hunt. Can't get them at the same time we have the HRC hunt.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Dead means not alive. It does not mean not shot. The cause of death doesn't matter.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike Perry said:


> There will be shot flyers at the N.Al. H.R.C. test AGAIN this year in Finished unless something happens at the last minute with the landowner. We have had flyers in 3 of the 4 year we have had tests. It's really not a BFD.
> 
> On the dress code: a few years ago I was judging a Finished test. Co judge did not like the St. Louis Cardinal hat a particular handler was wearing. It was red. The guy had on a short sleeved camo shirt, blue shorts and flip flops. Lily white legs and arms. After a couple dogs, he informed the handler that the hat was inappropriate. The guy just took it off.
> I apologized to the the handler the next time I saw him.
> ...


The last time I saw a true hunt test was at an owner/handler Q. On the land blind, dog decided to go pheasant hunting in the cover. An esteemed, local lawyer had to go hunt his dog. It was truly a test of hunting skills but unfortunately they were not called back!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

For HRC, the amount of camo will depend on the judges. I judge both AKC and HRC, and really don't care about the handler's clothes but more on the dog work. But one of these days, I am going to do a "real snow goose hunt" and make all those camo jockeys wear..........

W H I T E!!!!! ;-)


----------



## Beanboots (Apr 5, 2014)

Any of you old time HRC folks remember a gentlemen by the name of Pete Bradford? He hated camo,"thumbed his nose" to judges and everyone else by wearing "African safari style" clothes. The rule book said "hunting attire",had lots of judges stuttering trying to back that one up! I never saw him run a dog in any other duds!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

UUH Just go somewhere and get camo and wear it if you want to run HRC tests. Some peeps just HAVE to buck the rules.If you really believe it is a disadvantage for your dog to see you at 150 yards, train them more. Standing on buckets, waiving white ball cap liners, using boxing gloves,are all signs of lack of confidence . Just an opinion.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> UUH Just go somewhere and get camo and wear it if you want to run HRC tests. Some peeps just HAVE to buck the rules.If you really believe it is a disadvantage for your dog to see you at 150 yards, train them more. Standing on buckets, waiving white ball cap liners, using boxing gloves,are all signs of lack of confidence . Just an opinion.


Boxing gloves! That made me laugh!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

if you dont like wearing "hunting" clothing than dont participate.....pretty bad attitude and statement for someone helping run a club..

i had to run my pup in a tight situation,,,her trainer got stuck at another level and they let me wear my khaki shorts, flip flops, tan shirt and white hat....pretty fun stuff and addicting....


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

To the O/P I sent you a private message.


----------



## indybindy (Oct 20, 2013)

Choc24/7 said:


> if you dont like wearing "hunting" clothing than dont participate.....pretty bad attitude and statement for someone helping run a club.
> ....


Yikes, again, loosen up. I'm trying to be prepared by reading the rule book and asking what is appropriate vs not. And I don't want to ASSume anything, so I ask! And now I've got some shopping to do!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

indybindy I hope you have a great time at your first event. Remember just relax and have fun. If you get the correct attire you will fit right in. There is nothing like seeing lots of camo and dogs having fun.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

If its going to be hot temps when/where you run look for a thin button up that has the mesh vent in the back and arm pits. They can be had in the $30 range and no need for changing during the event. Also nice to wear for the dove field. For cooler weather, just a get a cheap camo light jacket a size bigger at wal mart to put on over your clothes. Now is the time to buy camo, seasons over and good sales are easy to find.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

yep cammo head to toe but judges sit under yellow tents, not how I hunt


----------



## rjrogers (Apr 20, 2012)

I wear khaki pants or shorts and a camo handlers jacket I throw on over a t shirt most of the time. I have never been told that wasnt acceptable.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I've run tons of hrc, I don't own a camp hat, I wear shorts if the temps are above 45 and wear sandals most days, not once have I been told to change clothes. I have a camo handlers jacket I slip on before I go to the holding blind. I love it when some of the judges say stuff about attire then you see a pro running 12 dogs wearing a red hat.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

I usually wear some green or khaki shorts. green crocs. tshirt and a camo handlers jacket. oh yeah and a hat. Did try and wear a camo visor at the Grand and was told by a judge and marshall it wasn't allowed. Now i know. No biggie.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

As a handler I always assumed I was the guest at the hunt. If the owner of the land or in this case judge feels my attire will flare ducks then he has a responsibility to his other guests to ask me to change. If I refuse then I am not showing much respect for my host & won't be invited back.

IMHO it is more about good manners toward the individual's that gave up a weekend so I can run my dog & have fun.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BlaineT said:


> I usually wear some green or khaki shorts. green crocs. tshirt and a camo handlers jacket. oh yeah and a hat. Did try and wear a camo visor at the Grand and was told by a judge and marshall it wasn't allowed. Now i know. *No biggie*.


Honestly, I think that is total nonsense, but I also think that it's their day to call the attire shots and therefore best to just smile and comply.

Just leave Jay Dufour's Boxing Gloves in the truck.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Honestly, I think that is total nonsense, but I also think that it's their day to call the attire shots and therefore best to just smile and comply.
> 
> Just leave Jay Dufour's Boxing Gloves in the truck.


at the time, I thought it was too. After a few months i cooled down though. lol. I had already run my dog, and coming off the line is when it was all brought up.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

You could wear camo......and gloves are allowed !


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Only because I love this topic as it always makes me laugh. To the original poster, as several others have stated "Just wear camp, its easier that way." During a HRC Ladies Handlers Seminar as we were talking about this topic, one lady said, "Its about respecting the game YOU CHOOSE to run. Just wear camp." Don't want to do it, run something else. Its all good.

Janet


----------



## Golden6824 (Mar 28, 2010)

"Head to toe camo" does that mean camo boots are required too? And for hats, is it just if you wear a hat it should be camo, or is a hat required? 

At this point I only plan to maybe run HRC once or twice just to check it out, and don't want to invest more money in clothing than necessary. As a matter of fact, I bought a pair of camo pajama pants that were on clearance


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Janet,

What I get a kick out of is that most of the people who complain about wearing camo have no problem dressing in BLACK head to toe on a 90 degree day in the other venue. Go figure....

And the judges sit under tents of various hues in BOTH tests. I'm not seeing any higher ground for either venue. Just really minor differences. Play what you like or play them all. Your dog hasn't got a preference or any bias one way or the other.-Paul


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

It just depends on where you're located. Ask around, your local HRC or the hosting club should have a pretty good idea what will work at the test you're going to. I've gotten by just fine with a camo t-shirt and ball cap from Wal-mart and khaki capris. I like the venue so much that I've been adding to my camo collection. Lightweight and inexpensive camo rain suit has been a great addition, it slips on over whatever else I'm wearing if needed and works well in chilly weather too. Don't spend too much money at the beginning: in a pinch, you can usually borrow whatever you need at the test.


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

I as an HRC Judge require Camo from head to toe, but I do it in a nice way. I don't keep people from running or take away their ribbon because they didn't follow the rules I as a judge interpret but I do give them a hard time. I tell people they are getting to hunt with great guides and we guarantee them they will get their limit in our honey hole. Only requirement is we want them to wear camo so they don't flare the birds. If I took anyone to my timber hole to hunt and they didn't wear camo, they wouldn't be invited back. It's all fun and games, I've never understood why anyone would want to get upset about wearing camo. I think it's because we don't like being told what to do.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

kimsmith said:


> I as an HRC Judge require Camo from head to toe, but I do it in a nice way. I don't keep people from running or take away their ribbon because they didn't follow the rules I as a judge interpret but I do give them a hard time. I tell people they are getting to hunt with great guides and we guarantee them they will get their limit in our honey hole. Only requirement is we want them to wear camo so they don't flare the birds. If I took anyone to my timber hole to hunt and they didn't wear camo, they wouldn't be invited back. It's all fun and games, I've never understood why anyone would want to get upset about wearing camo. I think it's because we don't like being told what to do.


Hey Brother Kim,

Just a couple months ago a man reminded me of a day when your honey hole had both mallards and rooster pheasants dropping in.

He also reminded me that folks had an opportunity to intro their dogs to pheasants before the event started. And some who chose not to later wished they'd done so!

Thanks for sharing your hole with me that day. We had fun!

Chris


----------



## kimsmith (Mar 30, 2003)

That is one hunt test this guide will never forget, if I remember right we had a guide that was a champing duck caller and he called ducks and pheasants in all day. To me that's what HRC is about forming life time friendships. Also that same guide was guiding Bon bon dog to her first finished pass.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

For the ones asking about wearing a hat. There is no rule saying you must. I have never been told or have I told anyone they have to wear a hat. At the Grand yes, but not weekend hunts. I hate hates and I need a kid size so always looks a little silly wearing one. I do want to get a pink and green camo tee and wear it one day just to get a rise out of some judges. I always keep a camo shirt with me and my rain pants in case the judge does not like what I am wearing. When I judge HRC, I do expect some camo, just not head to toe. I will not let you wear a red cap but dark brown, green, tan is just fine.


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Last night I noticed that on the inside cover of "The Retriever Journal" there is a full page advertisment for HRC. The advertisemnt has a large picture of a handler in Camo shirt and hat only.

Solid colored pants.

Seems like that must be acceptable attire to the home office.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

If camo is a problem, whelp HRC might not be the best way to go, I don't really get the big deal a bunch of other sports require a uniforms for contestants, a bunch of events require a certain type of dress. HRC requires Camo; you some times have to wear a tie or sports coat to go to a nice restaurant, etc. etc. It's tradition and it can be rather fun (some people get pretty ostentatious). But if you don't have none, We got a big ole crate of the stuff in the equipment trailer donated by our members (of course it might not be the coolest stuff, & I question how that camo thong got in there ), but It's part of the event. After all What's a bad x-mas sweater party without a horrid sweater. What would a big time Horse races, be without large Hats and a mint julep? .

The only mention of flyers in the HRC rulebook, aside from Upland (which HAVE to be a Natural Flush=Live bird). Is Flyers will not be used in Started, although we'll see if that rule change proposal gets any traction . Nothing else is mentioned about flyers thus they can be used in Seasoned and Finished, upon judge or hunt test committee approval. The good thing about not mentioning distinct rules is that flyers are entirely left up to the club whether they will have one or not. AKC specifically mentions that a club must have a certain # of birds & Live flyers available for the judges, whether they all get used or not. Thus you must plan of it, and bird costs become a limiting factor. The HRC rules allows the club to decide on which birds they will use, and it's easier to keep track of costs. We've always found birds are of more value when alive, so rather than kill a bunch prior to the test; we try to keep them alive. If we put a flyer in Finished-seasoned and regulate the gunners we get more than enough fresh birds; for the other stakes. We put down enough to get the other stakes started; then have the fresh flyer delivered later in the day, then any live duck we have any left over we can sell them or use them at a club event, a lot better than trying to find storage for a bunch of dead birds.


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

I found that camo pants/shorts, t-shirt and hat were plenty. At least at the clubs in Michigan that I ran at. I picked up a camo fleece hoodie when I was at BassPro and that goes with me in case it's cool in the mornings.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Since both top and bottoms are to be camo, wonder if this would work? Saw it in a store the other day in the swimwear section.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Seriously, I wear camo pants, shirt and hat when I run HRC. When I hunt, it's usually in jeans and camo top. However, I follow the rules of the game I chose to play....it's just the uniform. Not unlike when I was showing horses....a hunter class wants to see you in tall boots and breeches, helmet and wool jacket, not Wranglers and ropers and a button down shirt.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

indybindy said:


> Reading the HRC rule book and says handlers must wear "hunting clothes" ie camo for regular hunt tests. Please define. I've heard the camo/hrc jokes but just how much camo do you have to wear?
> 
> Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird...but I digress.


Indybindy, you've taken offense to some of the curt replies you've received but you need to consider that you opened a thread with a rule question and insulted the rule/venue all in about 4 sentences. The replies to which you took offense would have been much different if you didn't start the conversation with an insult. Nevertheless, you've received your answer more or less. Good luck to you and your dog. I hope you have so much fun that you don't mind the relatively meager cost of buying a little camo.



indybindy said:


> I'd say my attitude is fine and I'm pretty easy to get along with. I'm also active in our HRC club and helping out as much as possible to put on our spring test. That said, I AM new to the sport, and out of respect for it, I'm reading the rule book to make sure I show up prepared. *I've never gone hunting and don't own a spec of camo*, so I'm asking what I'll need to purchase before spring.


If I wasn't so polite I might say that it seems silly to own and train a hunting dog when you've never hunted.:razz:

I hope you and your dog have so much fun that you cannot resist the opportunity to see your dog actually hunt wild birds.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Sharon Potter said:


> Since both top and bottoms are to be camo, wonder if this would work? Saw it in a store the other day in the swimwear section.
> View attachment 21774




It depends on the stuffing.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Keith Stroyan said:


> It depends on the stuffing.


Amen. Blanket approval could result in Gooser sporting that combo. Judges discretion IMO.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> It depends on the stuffing.


No truer words have been said!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

well I have a problem. The only time I have worn camo was when I ran HRC. It still says if you look real hard "REALTREE" but has been washed almost white....IS THIS LEGAL CAMO?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> well I have a problem. The only time I have worn camo was when I ran HRC. It still says if you look real hard "REALTREE" but has been washed almost white....IS THIS LEGAL CAMO?


If it covers your camo thong, please keep it on....but even the pro players replace their socks every once in awhile. At least it's a shirt, not pants which have turned see through white; might be showing the gallery a little too much


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

For Sharon and the other ladies ....... 

Would the red flashes be a disqualification?










What the well dressed picker up isn't wearing this season ...... scruffy chic?











Still no cammo hat, so that's The Management on the bus back home then.....











Eug


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

HuntinDawg said:


> Blanket approval could result in Gooser sporting that combo.


Ah geez .... just spit out my tea!!! Visions of bubble baths!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

indybindy said:


> Reading the HRC rule book and says handlers must wear "hunting clothes" ie camo for regular hunt tests. Please define. I've heard the camo/hrc jokes but just how much camo do you have to wear?
> 
> Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird...but I digress.


The rule on costume is entirely Subjective, which creates all of these multi page threads on dress code. Replace hunting attire with; head to toe camo and there would be no arguements but that wouldn't work. Best just to go full Ninja and be safe.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh for heavens sakes. Just put on CAMO and run HRC if you want to. If not run the other games. 

Janet


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

This^^^^^^!!!

Good Lord, the way some of y'all are griping and making snide remarks about wearing camo, it's as if it's a vanity thing!! Oh, I don't like to wear camo because it makes me look fat........................My camo doesn't match my shoes................................That camo went out of fashion last year.

If 300lb. fat women can walk around WallyWorld in spandex and/or yoga pants; I like think you can put on some camo. 

Get over it or just do what Janet said.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Forget about why wear camo, who wears camo, or whether someone ought to wear camo. Anyone interested in running HRC (after all, those AKC master tests are so hard to get into, we need alternatives!!!!) is going to have to get some camo. It doesn't have to be expensive. It doesn't have to be worthy of a duck blind in below zero weather. I assumed the OP, in spite of a slightly flip comment in her post, was asking for recommendations on how to camo up inexpensively and how much she'd need. You can get everything you need from Walmart without breaking the bank, or one of the big chains (late winter is a great time, most of the duck hunting stuff is on sale.) Ball cap and t-shirt are bare minimum, although in some areas you need pants or shorts in camo too. Call someone from the hosting club and ask for recommendations so you don't buy more than you need for your first test. One more thing: you can probably borrow one if you need to, but most HRC tests include blowing a duck call as part of the test. Pick up a cheap one with a lanyard. And you'll probably need boots in case the line is at or in the water. Mine aren't camo.

Hope you have a great time, I think HRC tests are great fun. Lots more for the handler to do, and being able to talk to your dog is a nice bonus.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

paul young said:


> indybindy said: "Seems silly to need special pants to carry a popper gun and shoot a dead bird"...
> 
> 
> Your words, not mine.
> ...


It does seem silly, not a bad attitude just an observation. The OP didn't get all argumentive about it, he or she just wanted to know if what he was hearing was true.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I can't believe that one would want to miss the opportunity to tell their honey, "you don't want Getum Tiger to fail because I didn't have the proper attire on do you?" I have seen where some women have started a business of female camo clothes. I have seen some pretty hot outfits and now I even try to make sure that my camo matches.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> I can't believe that one would want to miss the opportunity to tell their honey, "you don't want Getum Tiger to fail because I didn't have the proper attire on do you?" I have seen where some women have started a business of female camo clothes. I have seen some pretty hot outfits and now I even try to make sure that my camo matches.


Good points Cary. Some folks just naturally rebel against rules...any rules, even when it's a sport like this that they go to great time, trouble, and expense to participate in. Clothing has been an important part of Hunt Tests from the beginning, yet there are even HT pros who try to get away with the least amount of camo clothing possible. Go figure!

Evan


----------

